# Tree seat



## zztop1026 (Jan 1, 2005)

I know this has been posted before but I'm sure there are a lot of guys that haven't seen it. So I'm posting it up again. http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/TF/lw/thread2.cfm?threadid=197004&category=88#2527792


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

I don't care for the Tree Saddle style device, though Guido's Web is close. I'm big, 6'3" 260 and I think that keeps the strap style stuff from working for me. I now intend to build this hanging seat with a piece of 1/2" plywood. I've got everything to build it but a couple of "man rated" carabiners and the winch strap which I found today at Wal-Mart for $9.96 just like Onehair says in his thread. It's rated to 3,000 lbs.

http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/TF/lw...ory=88#2527792

*But note that Onehair makes some really bad choices. He has been hunting this setup for 20 years without any additional safety system.* If his rig fails, he is going straight down, maybe head first. I intend to have a safety harness on with a completely redundant connection to the tree.

In studying for this project I've watched a lot of You Tube video. I am consistently amazed that guys are hanging from trees, 100% dependent on a single point of connection. Yes, it may be rated at 10-20 times your all together weight, but I just won't do this. I've had my STUPID tree stand accident, and survived, I think by the literal hand of an angel. I'm not doing STUPID again. 

Just this weekend, along with reviewing condition of my hunting gear so I can repair what needs work before next fall, I added some safety belt parts to my safety harness to create a double lineman's belt. It was EZ and done with parts on hand. 

With regard to climbing; On Ebay, I found myself looking at an old hand climber made by Loggy Bayou 20 years ago. It is 1 piece of angle away from being just like the foot climber used with the old Tree Lounge. With a safety tether to keep it from getting away, it would be a decent climbing tool for some trees, but I remember them being noisy. Also, one of these played a role in my worst ever tree stand accident. So probably a bad choice.

I've also been looking at the Climb Paws (search it, they've got a website) I would carry 12+ of them in a duffel bag, or a ruck sack in addition to my XXL fanny pack with the rest of my gear. I believe a copy of the Climb Paw can be safely made from schedule 80 PVC. However, a good quality cinch strap for each eats away much of the savings. I believe the Climb Paws provide a reasonably safe climb with a lineman's belt.

There is an excellent thread running in the Bowhunting forum titled "climbing without sticks" that is focused on light weight. My rig will be heavier that what they discuss, but much lighter than my steel Ol'Man or aluminum API climbers. I am hoping it will also be faster and quieter to 'altitude'.

Yes my connection to the tree will be more substantial looking that what the original shows in the pics. I will use a pro built tree belt to connect to the tree. I will add a backrest/strap and a strap to prevent sliding out forward also.

Pics will follow as real progress occurs.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

I think the tree saddle, used properly, is one of the safest tree climbing and "treestand" devices around since you are always attached to the tree. Operative phrase is "used properly". Some are uncomfortable with the saddle but I found it to be very secure. 

Like Don, I believe Onehair's device is very interesting, but could be improved upon from a safety standpoint. It does not envelop the user like the saddle does so I think Don is on the right track by adding a harness connection.


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

I am a long time Treesuit user and believe they are hard to beat for comfort and safety. I have been using the Climbpaws the past few seasons and like them very much(secure and can get a big boot on them no problem). I modified my Treesuit and incorproated some of my tree climbing hardware to make a much better connection to the tree. I removed the original safety strap anf now I wear a harness that I can rappell safely back to the ground in the event of catastrophic failure- that being said I have been using a Treesuit since they first came out and never have had any close calls.


----------



## catdaddy (Aug 8, 2003)

Here is the one I made:


----------



## cbigbear (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's my summit tree seat. I have plans to get a G. Web before next season. Made this up for practice & to see if I really like the web type stand. I use my Alpine Bod harness with this seat & just hook into the tail end of the tree strap. I've been climbing with 1 LW stick in similar fashion to the way Solar uses the sling. Strap the stick on, climb up, hook in with climbing harness, raise the stick, & repeat until 20' up.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

cbigbear, I'm not understanding your climbing technique. Would you please provide some more explanation?


----------



## cbigbear (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't have video of climbing with the tree seat, but here is a link to my video where I climb with 1 stick & a rock climbing harness.
http://publiclandbowhunters.forumotion.com/t288-one-stick-climbing-method


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for that video, cbigbear. Looks like a pretty good workout to me....too much sweat involved for this old guy! lol 

Most importantly, looks like it works pretty good for you. Have you thought of just using more straps and eliminate the sticks altogether?


----------



## cbigbear (Jul 22, 2009)

It takes the same effort as climbing with multiple sticks, but does take a little longer. I can hang 3 sticks & be hunting in 8 mins vs the 10 mins it take to get 20' with the one stick. I willing to give up the 2mins to lighten my load by 5lbs.

I have used straps & also a few 3 step aiders I made from webbing. The straps are lighter but I like the stick for stability. I'm currently using this climbing method to hunt from a Loc-on Limit stand. It's much easier to hang the stand off a stick than having two feet in a sling. Also the stick allows me to gain more height per move than a single sling would, therefore the stick method is a little faster. Once I get the G Web I may go to a sling for climbing.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Cbigbear,

Thanks for the video posting. I get it. The step stick with the aider works nicely. Not just less weight but also less bulk to carry. Also a lighter $$ investment than a sub-20lb climbing stand. ;-) Even so, where I'm at today, if that tree was 1.5 miles back in public land, I'd cover that with my API climber on my back, and be ready to sit all day. 

I really like the climbing harness you showed primarily for the front attachment. Makes me wonder about the $$s I just invested in a new safety harness. I'll be 62 next deer season so I don't have the physical flexibility you have.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

cbigbear said:


> ...I use my Alpine Bod harness with this seat & just hook into the tail end of the tree strap...


So you are tying on to the tag end of the tree strap for your body harness? A loop at the end or a knot? Thanks.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Catdaddy,

Thanks for showing off your rig. Seem to be a lot of stick bow guys into this style.

How high are you in the pic?

Do you use a safety device in addition to the seat?

Thanks.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

pdj said:


> I am a long time Treesuit user and believe they are hard to beat for comfort and safety. I have been using the Climbpaws the past few seasons and like them very much(secure and can get a big boot on them no problem). I modified my Treesuit and incorproated some of my tree climbing hardware to make a much better connection to the tree. I removed the original safety strap anf now I wear a harness that I can rappell safely back to the ground in the event of catastrophic failure- that being said I have been using a Treesuit since they first came out and never have had any close calls.


Hey thanks for this info. So do you climb with a safety line and deploy it at altitude? If so how will you descend? Multiple tethers w' prussics? I had a smaller sized Tree Suit. I watched the videos multiple times but just never quite got it. Your modification looks like it approaches being a Guido's Web. Very nice stuff.


----------



## cbigbear (Jul 22, 2009)

Don, 

I agree climbing is easier in my Summit Bushmaster, but I got tried of looking for prefect trees & noisy setup. My climber is 18lbs, which isn't bad until I add Alice pack w/gear & clothes. My total weight with the climber is almost 30lbs. 

Comfort is an issue with my Loc-on, which is why I'm looking into a G Web.

I really think a rock climbing harness is the way to go for a safety harness. They are light weight, easy to put on, priced great, & most importantly keep you facing the tree if you fall. Self rescue is much easier if you're facing the tree. 

Yes I tie a figure 8 knot in the end of my tree strap & hook into it with my safety harness. The prussic knot is above the figure & I hook into this with the tree seat straps.


----------

